# wire size question



## BIGSKI15 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm back in to the hobby from a long break, but when i built my 1/10 buggy in august i used 14awg wire from my motor to esc. 

Which wire size is preferred for 1/10 vehicles from the motor to the esc?


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

i've used both 12awg and 14awg with no problems. I prefer the 14awg even tho its a touch smaller. its a little easier to work with. Especially when soldering them to the motor tabs. You dont have to worry about the wire being "smashed" when soldering and possibly touching another tab. Plus, when I run a Trinity motor, the wire fits nicely into the holes in the motor tabs and makes for a nice clean install


----------



## weracerc (Feb 23, 2008)

12 or 14 works well in my experience.


----------

